# (resolved)Toshiba laptop "i" key not working?Help



## tinado (Apr 7, 2007)

:upset: A couple of months ago,a small amount of liquid as spilled on laptop.Shut off,turned upside down and dried out.Next day worked fine..except for the "a" & Z" keys.Removed cover and cleaning,now OK.Two months on,no problems but last night "i" refused to work.All my passwords include an "i"...Help.Can´t use laptop,now,on very old PC.Not tech-mined, husband is even worse! Also hard up & can´t afford a technician.Toshiba Satelitte is out of guarantee...has all my stuff on it desperate,please help!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Toshiba laptop "i" key not working?Help*

Does this laptop have a PS2 connector on back? Can you plug a external keybord into it?


----------



## tinado (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba laptop "i" key not working?Help*

Thanks so much for the reply.In the meantime,tried the laptop again & discovered that not only was the "i" not working...but I could no longer use the keys either side"u" & "o" or below,"h,J,K & L".....
At this point I decided it had to be some kind of virus,& it was growing!
So although I had run all the Spyware /virus stuff...I did so again,went back to a restore point,when the "i" was working...and then re-started laptop!
Hey presto..all the keys working again!
Nothing to do with the earlier spill....

Still not sure what it was,but sorted ..Thankfully!

Thanks so much :wave: for your reply anyway.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Toshiba laptop "i" key not working?Help*

Great. Might want to visit our security team on this site to make sure you are malware free. These things have a bad habit of coming back.


----------

